# 2cool bowhunt



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey everyone just putting out feelers to see if anyone would like to do a group bow hunt for pigs javis turkey and varmints. Yall sound off n lemme know.
STP


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Would be a fun hunt for sure.

TH


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Love me some bowhuntin


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 25, 2008)

When and where? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Interested.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry fellas, between gettn sick and running late season deer hunts I've been down again. Anyhow I'm thinking first of April and either in freer or fowlerton tx.
If turkey seasons still in which I think it will be game will be pigs, javis, turkey, small game and varmints.
On the Freer ranch (3000 acres).
On the Fowlerton ranch (1000) it would be pigs javis small game varmints and if you choose to pay the kill fee Blackbuck.

Freer ranch is 275.00 per day 2 day minimum per hunter flat rate of 550.00 (No kill fees) with lodging. No meals!

Fowlerton is 700 for two days lodging and meals included 3 hunter minimum.


----------

